# Calendriers hors d'iCloud



## McIntouch (15 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai remarqué sur mon iPad que mes contacts pouvaient soit faire partie d'iCloud, soit être seulement sur mon iPad.

Je me demandais s'il était possible d'avoir la même possibilité avec iCal, c'est-à-dire des calendriers utilisant iCloud et d'autres figurant seulement sur l'iPad.

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------

